# سلسلة جبال الله المشهورة(قصص مصورة من الكتاب المقدس)



## sun-shine008 (4 يوليو 2011)

سلسلة جبال الله المشهورة(قصص مصورة من الكتاب المقدس)

1- جبل النجاة 







هل تشاهد جبل أراراط على الخريطة؟ وهل تعرف كم يبلغ علوه؟
هل صعدت مرة على جبل ما؟
هل تعرف أعلى جبل في العالم؟
إنه جبل أفرست، الذي يبلغ علوه 8848 م وهو واقع في سلسلة جبال همالايا. 
أما الآن فسنتحدث عن جبل مذكور في الكتاب المقدس. ربما عرفته سابقاً. إنه جبل أراراط. نسميه أيضاً جبل النجاة.
يخبرنا الكتاب المقدس، أي كلمة الله، في سفر التكوين الأصحاح 6 إلى 9 عن حادثة مثيرة. اقرأها بانتباه:
قد أصبح الناس أشراراً لأنّ أفكار قلوبهم فسدت وأعمالهم صارت شريرة جداً. لم يخافوا الله ولم يسألوا عما يريده، بل عمل كل واحد حسب إرادته. فغضب الله على البشر، وقال: «أمحو عن وجه الأرض الإنسان مع الحيوانات وطيور السماء».
يا ويلنا إن لم يكن الله معنا.



هل فكرت مرة إذا كان الله معك فعلاً؟ أو هل تفصلك عنه أعمال سيئة يحزن بسببها؟
كان نوح رجلاً تقياً يسير مع الله، وكان الله مسروراً منه. ونقرأ في الكتاب المقدس أن نوحاً كان رجلاً باراً لم يجد الله فيه لوماً. فعاش في اتصال دائم مع الله.
وبارك الله نوحاً بثلاثة أبناء هم: سام، حام ويافث. وكان الأبناء الثلاثة متزوجين.
تألّفت عائلة نوح من ثمانية أشخاص.





لماذا كان الله مع نوح؟
هل تقدر أن تجيب على هذا السؤال؟
قد أمر الله نوحاً أمراً غريباً:
«اصنع لنفسك فلكاً، لأنني آت بطوفان على الأرض لأهلك كل مخلوق على وجه الأرض، لأن الإنسان قد فسد وأصبح شريراً جداً».
خطط الله أن يتألف الفلك من ثلاثة طوابق مع طاقة (فتحة) تحت السطح ومن باب واحد حتى لا يتسرّب الماء إليه.
يا ترى ما هو الفلك؟
إنه سفينة كبيرة تحتوي على غرف كثيرة. وهو مدهش فعلاً: فطوله 133 م وعرضه 22 م وعلّوه 13 م. إنه ضخم جداً، فلا أحد يقدر أن يتصوّر حجمه الكبير. ويحتاج هذا الفلك إلى مواد كثيرة لبنائه.




أي مواد احتاجها نوح لبناء الفلك؟
لماذا كان يجب على نوح أن يبني الفلك؟





اشتغل نوح وأبناؤه ليلاً نهاراً لصنع الفلك. فكان عملاً صعباً ومتعباً. أما الناس حولهم فلم يساعدوهم، بل على الع**، استهزأوا بهم وقالوا: «أنظروا هذا الأحمق، إنه يصنع سفينة ضخمة على أرض ناشفة، وعلى هضبة، وليس البحر بقريب أو حتى ببعيد. ها ها، إنه أهبل وأحمق».
أما نحن فنعرف أنّ نوحاً صنع الفلك بأمر من الله. وأعماله تشهد بأنه أطاع الله.
لأي فريق تنتمي أنت؟ للذين يستهزئون أو هل أنت مع الذين يطيعون كلمة الله فوراً؟




كان الفلك جاهزاً بعد وقت قليل بغرفه الكثيرة. فمن يدخل ويسكن فيه يا ترى؟





قال الله لنوح: «يجب أن تدخل أنت وزوجتك وأبناؤك ونساؤهم إلى الفلك. وأحضر معك المؤونة من المواد الغذائية ليس لك ولعائلتك فقط، بل أحضر أيضاً علفاً للحيوانات التي ستدخلها معك إلى الفلك. من كل أجناس الحيوانات التي على وجه الأرض زوجا واحداً ذكراً وأنثى. وأيضاً من أجناس الطيور فيكون الفلك لها ملجأ».
أطاع نوح الله وعمل بكل ما أمره به. وتقدمت الحيوانات اثنين اثنين ودخلت الفلك.
عندما أصبحت عائلة نوح والحيوانات داخل الفلك، أغلق الله باب الفلك بذاته.
اكتب أجناس الحيوانات بقدر ما تعرف.
لماذا أراد الله أن يبقيَ زوجاً واحداً من أجناس الحيوانات؟





بعدما أطمأنت عائلة نوح، وارتاحت الحيوانات داخل الفلك، هبت عاصفة قوية وتساقط المطر غزيراً جداً كالأنهار. فتفتحت كل الينابيع، وحالا بدأت المياه ترتفع. وأصبح الناس في فزع ورعب وابتدأوا يتساءلون: أكان نوح على حق؟ أين هو الآن؟ طبعاً، هو في الفلك الذي صنعه بأمر الله؟
وبدأ الصراخ يعلو: يا نوح... يا نوح... اسمح لنا أن ندخل أيضاً إلى فلكك. افتح لنا وأدخلنا... ربما صرخ الناس هكذا وهم غارقون في حالة من اليأس والرعب.
كم من مرّةٍ أراد نوح أن يساعدهم. لكن الله أبقى الباب مغلقاً حتى لا يدخل كل الذين لم يؤمنوا به ولم يطيعوه. إنّ الله ذاته أغلق الباب، فلم يستطع نوح أن يفتحه.
لماذا أغلق الله باب الفلك بذاته؟
أمطرت السماء أربعين يوماً واربعين ليلة دون توقف، وارتفعت المياه إلى فوق بقوة وارتفع معها الفلك. وبدأ يعلو فوق البيوت والأشجار والجبال. كانت المياه تغمر أعلى قمة بسبعة أمتار. وحدث طوفان عظيم لم يحدث مثله من قبل.




ماذا أصاب الناس خارج الفلك وكذلك الحيوانات التي بقيت على وجه الأرض؟
كانوا جميعاً يفتشون عن طريقة للخلاص وعن ملجأ لهم.
ترى هل على البرج؟ أم على جبل عال؟ للأسف الشديد لا شيء استطاع أن ينقذهم. لقد غرق الكل. يا ويلهم.
كان يمكن أن ينجوا من هذا الموت الرهيب لو أنهم سمعوا وأطاعوا كلمة الله. لكن الوقت قد حان وتأخرت توبتهم. فالحياة بدون الله تقود دائماً إلى الموت.
هل تعرف ماذا يخبرنا الكتاب المقدس؟
بقيت المياه عالية تغمر الأرض 150 يوماً. وكانت هذه المدة طويلة بالنسبة إلى نوح وعائلته. وكم فرحوا عندما ذكرهم الله، وسدّ الينابيع وأوقف الأمطار وأرسل الرياح. وبدأت المياه تنخفض. وفجأة اصطدم الفلك؟ بشيء ما، فوقفت السفينة.
ماذا حدث؟ بماذا اصطدم الفلك؟ لقد استقرّ الفلك على جبل أراراط.
وقد عمل نوح حسناً عندما صنع طاقة تحت السطح فمنها كان يراقب المياه وهي تنخفض تدريجياً. وبعد فترة قليلة بدأت تظهر قمم الجبال.
وبعد مضي أربعين يوماً فتح نوح النافذة وأرسل الغراب، الذي أخذ يطير متردداً حتى نشفت الأرض.




بعدئذ أرسل نوح الحمامة، لكنها رجعت إليه. من هذا عرف نوح أن الأرض لم تنشف بعد.
ثم انتظر سبعة أيام، وبعدها أرسل الحمامة ثانية. هذه المرة عادت الحمامة تحمل ورقة زيتون خضراء بمنقارها. فعرف نوح أن رؤوس الأشجار ظهرت من فوق سطح الماء. كان الانتظار صعباً لنوح وعائلته حتى يخرجوا من الفلك، لأنهم كانوا في الداخل مدة سنة كاملة.
ثم انتظر نوح سبعة أيام أخر وأرسل الحمامة ثالثة، وفي هذه المرة لم تعد.
إنها علامة جيدة. فالأرض قد نشفت حقاً. وكان الفرح في الفلك عظيماً.
متى سيفتح الله باب الفلك؟
ومتى سيأمر نوحاً وخاصته أن يتركوا السفينة؟
انتظر الجميع هذه اللحظة، وكم كان صعباً عليهم ذلك الأنتظار الطويل. إلا أن الله علم الوقت الصحيح لنوح وعائلته حتى يرجعوا إلى الأرض.
وأتى يوم إخراجهم من داخل الفلك.
فقال الله لنوح: «اخرج من الفلك أنت وزوجتك وبنوك ونساء بنيك، وكل الحيوانات التي عندك».
يا له من يوم مفرح للناس وللحيوانات.
والآن عادت الحياة إلى الأرض، وكانت الحيوانات والطيور سعيدة بحريتها. فانطلقت فوراً إلى كل جهات الأرض، ورغم قلة عددها، إلا أنها تكاثرت مع الوقت.
ماذا كنت تفعل لو انتظرت طويلاً في الفلك ثم حصلت على حريتك فجأة؟





ماذا عمل نوح وعائلته؟
لقد شكر نوح وعائلته الله شكراً كثيراً لأنه خلصهم من الطوفان. إنّ طاعة الله حكمة وبركة لنا دائماً.
وعبّر نوح عن شكره لله وبنى مذبحاً من الحجارة الكبيرة. ووضع عليه الأخشاب ثم ذبح حيوانات قرباناً لله. وكان الله مسروراً من شكر نوح له، وباركه وبارك أبناءه، ووعده بأنه لن يرسل طوفاناً آخر على الأرض، ولن يخرب كل شيء. وعلامة لهذا الوعد صنع الله قوس قزح في السحاب ليذكرك بهذا الوعد.
ماذا تستطيع أنت أن تقدم لله كتعبير عن شكرك له؟







​


----------



## sun-shine008 (4 يوليو 2011)

2- جبل الأمتحان

تُحِبُّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ مِنْ كُلِّ قَلْبِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ نَفْسِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ قُوَّتِكَ
تثنية 6: 5
كان إبراهيم رجلاً غنياً يملك كل ما تمناه. وكان يحبّ زوجته جداً. وكان تحت تصرفه العديد من الخيام والعبيد والحيوانات (الماشية). ولكن غناه لم يكفه، بل انتظر سنين طويلة حتى يحقق الله نبوته له.





لان الله، القادر على كل شيء، كان قد وعده بأنه سيصير أباً لجماهير كثيرة. ولكن كيف سيتحقق ذلك، وليس له ولد؟
هذا السؤال كان النقطة الأساسية في حياة إبراهيم. وظلّ واقفاً أمام الله يسأله: «متى تحقق هذا الوعد، وتمنح لي ولداً؟».
لماذا انتظر إبراهيم أن يكون له ابن؟





قد صنع الله أعجوبة وحقق وعده لإبراهيم، ومنح زوجته سارة ابناً رغم شيخوختها.
لم يتوقع أحد أنّ هذه الأعجوبة ستتحقق. ولكن عند الله كل شيء مستطاع.
كان إبراهيم وسارة شاكرين الله من كل قلبيهما. وصار ابنهما الصغير إسحاق مصدر الفرح لهما وأحباه كثيراً.
ماذا سمى إبراهيم وسارة ابنهما؟
ولكن فجأة حدث أمر غريب غير معقول.





في ذات ليلة وبينما كان الخدم نياماً، وكذلك سارة وإسحاق ينامان باطمئنان في الخيام، سمع إبراهيم صوت الله يناديه: «يا إبراهيم».
«ها أنذا»أجابه إبراهيم.
فكلمه الله ثانية: «خذ إسحاق ابنك، الذي تحبه، واذهب إلى جبل المريا، وقدّمه ذبيحة لي».
فاستلقى إبراهيم مندهشاً وأخذ يفكر: ماذا قال الله لي؟ أيجب عليّ أن أقدم له أعز ما عندي بعد أن وعدني به مسبقاً ومنحني إياه؟
ماذا سمع إبراهيم في الليل؟
ماذا يفعل إبراهيم؟ هل يطيع الله؟ هل يحب الله أكثر من ابنه؟ ماذا يقررّ؟ في سفر التكوين نقرأ: وبكّر إبراهيم صباحاً؟
قد طلب الله من إبراهيم طلباً صعباً جداً. لكن إبراهيم لم يؤجل قراره، بل نفذه حالاً. وأمر اثنين من خدامه ليرافقاه. فجهزا الحمار ثم قطع بنفسه الحطب. ووضع جمراً في الوعاء، وأحضر السكين، ونادى إسحاق ابنه الحبيب: «تعال يا إسحاق، سنذهب إلى جبل المريا لنقدم ذبيحة لله».





ماذا فعل إبراهيم بعدما سمع أمر الله له؟
وماذا تعمل أنت إن طلب الله منك تضحية ما؟
كان الطريق طويلاً ومتعباً، استغرق ثلاثة أيام.
أما إبراهيم فكان يمشي صامتاً ومن** الرأس أمام الآخرين. ودارت في رأسه أفكار كثيرة. لم يفهم لماذا طلب الله منه عملاً صعباً بهذا المقدار. ورغم ذلك كان يطيع الرب. وأصبح إيمانه بالله قوياً جداً، حتى فكر في نفسه: «الله يقدر أن يحيي ابني إسحاق ثانية، حتى ولو ضحيت به ذبيحة».





لماذا مشى إبراهيم في طريقه صامتاً ومنخفض الرأس؟
بعدما سار إبراهيم وإسحاق والخادمان ثلاثة أيام، شاهد إبراهيم جبل المريا من بعيد. فالتفت إلى الخادمين وقال: «امكثا هنا مع الحمار حتى أرجع مع ابني من الجبل. إننا ذاهبان لنعبد الرب».





أخذ إبراهيم الحطب عن ظهر الحمار ووضعه على كتف إسحاق. أما هو فقد حمل بيده الجمر والسكين.





ماذا قال إبراهيم للخادمين؟
وماذا أراد هو أن يفعل على جبل المريا؟ 
صعد إبراهيم وإسحاق صامتين على جبل المريا. وفجأة وقف إسحاق، ونظر إلى أبيه بعين متسائلة وقال: «يا أبي». فرد عليه إبراهيم: «نعم يا ابني، ماذا تريد؟».
فقال إسحاق: «عندنا كل ما هو ضروري للذبيحة: الحطب والسكين والنار، لكن أين الخروف لقربان المحرقة؟».
بماذا يجيبه إبراهيم؟ كان قلبه ثقيلاً عندما قال لإسحاق: «يا ابني، الله سيحضر بنفسه الخروف لقربان المحرقة». وأكملا طريقهما.
هل عرفت ما معنى قربان المحرقة؟ إنه القربان الكامل.
لا يجوز أن نقدم لله قسماً من أي شيء، بل كل الشيء.
ماذا كان على إبراهيم أن يقدم لله كاملاً؟
وقف إبراهيم وإسحاق على قمة جبل المريا. وهذا الجبل هو الأقل ارتفاعاً من جميع الجبال المحيطة بالقدس.
بدأ إبراهيم يجمع الحجارة الكبيرة ليبني منها مذبحاً. وساعده إسحاق بجد. فوضعا الحطب بالطول والعرض على المذبح. وكان كل شيء جاهزاً ما عدا الذبيحة.
«أين الخروف؟» تساءل إسحاق ونظر حوله يمنة ويسرة.
اقترب إبراهيم من ابنه، ونظر إليه بعين الحب.
وعندئذ حدث الأمر المستحيل: ربط إبراهيم إسحاق بالحبل الأمر الذي فاق قدرته. لكنه أراد أن يطيع الله مهما كلفه الأمر، ويقدم له أعز ما عنده.





ماذا كنت تفعل لو كنت مكان إبراهيم؟ هل كنت تتصرّف مثله؟
وضع إبراهيم إسحاق على المذبح.
يا ترى ما هي الأفكار التي دارت في قلب هذا الولد؟





رفع إبراهيم السكين عالياً، ولكن في اللحظة الأخيرة ناداه ملاك الرب:
«إبراهيم... إبراهيم...».
فنظر إبراهيم حوله مندهشاً وقال: «ها أنذا».
وأكمل الملاك قوله: «لا تفعل بابنك شيئاً، لأنني عرفت الآن أنك تحب الله أكثر من كل شيء حتى أنك تضحي بابنك لأجلي».
هل تحب أنت الله أيضاً أكثر من كل شيء؟
كيف تُظهر هذا؟
رفع إبراهيم عينيه بكل فرحِ وشكرِ، ورأى فجأة كبشاً متعلقاً بقرنيه بين الشوك. كان هذا هو الذبيحة التي أحضرها الله بدلاً عن إسحاق ليقدمها له. فاختبر إبراهيم مجدداً أن الله رحيم ورؤوف وطويل الروح، يقبل كبشاً، بديلاً عن البشر الخطاة.




وأما إسحاق فكان شاكراً لله لأنه خلصه من الموت ومنحه حياة جديدة.
وفرح إبراهيم فرحاً عظيماً لأنّ الله سمح له أن يفك ابنه ويقدّم الكبش ذبيحة عوضاً عنه. فدعا المكان الذي بنى عليه المذبح: «الرب يرى».
ماذا قدم إبراهيم ذبيحة لله؟





بعدما قدم إبراهيم الكبش لله بدلاً عن ابنه، ناداه ملاك الرب ثانية من السماء وقال له: «إن الله أقسم بذاته وقال: لأنك فعلت ذلك، وكنت مستعداً أن تضحي بابنك الوحيد لأجلي، سأباركك وأكثرك، وأمنحك أحفاداً وأبناء أحفاد، كعدد النجوم التي في السماء وكالرمل الذي على شاطئ البحر. وتصبح أباً لشعوب كثيرة. وستتبارك العديد من الشعوب بواسطتك لانك أطعت أمري».




إنّ الله يريد أن يباركك.
ما هو السبب الذي لأجله بارك الله إبراهيم؟
رجع إبراهيم مع إسحاق إلى الخادمين المنتظرين. وكم كانت العودة جميلة. لقد وهب الله إبراهيم ابنه اسحاق ثانية. فاستطاع أن يتكلم معه مطمئناً عن عظائم الله. ولم يخطر على بال إبراهيم أنه بعد قرون كثيرة سيقدم الله حبيبه المسيح، ذبيحة محبة للعالم، ليخلصنا من الخطية.
ما أعظم محبة الله.






إنّ الله يحبك كثيراً.
فهل تعرف كيف أظهر الله محبته لك؟
هل تستطيع أن تجد صورة الكبش؟ إنه مختبئ بين الشوك. لتجده عليك أن تدير الورقة بالع**. ارسم حوله خطاً باللون الأحمر.









​


----------



## sun-shine008 (4 يوليو 2011)

3-جبل الامتحان جبل الوصايا العشر: سيناء ​ 
وصل الوحي في العهد القديم ذروته على جبل سيناء وهو أعلى قمة في سلسلة الجبال الرائعة. وتُدعى هذه القمة: جبل حوريب أو جبل موسى. ويصل علوّه الشاهق إلى 2700 م فوق سطح البحر. من هذه القمة تستطيع أن تشاهد المنطقة الصحراوية الصخرية الواسعة.
في هذه الصحراء، ومقابل جبل سيناء، نصب موسى وشعبه خيامهم ليمكثوا هناك بعد أن تنقلوا ثلاثة أشهر في الصحارى النائية.​



​ 

اختار الله موسى ليكون رئيساً على شعب العهد القديم، وكان الله يأمره ويريه كيف يرشد الشعب إلى طريقه المستقيم. وكان موسى يعيش باتصال دائم مع الله. كما هو مكتوب:
«تكلم الرب مع موسى وجهاً لوجه». 
وقال الرب لموسى في جبل سيناء: «سآتي إليك في سحاب، وسيسمعني الشعب عندما أكلمك وسيؤمنون بك». ​ 





​ 
وكلم الرب موسى أيضاً قائلاً: «قدّس الشعب لي. ليطهّروا أنفسهم ويغسلوا ثيابهم. لأني سأنزل على جبل سيناء بعد ثلاثة أيام وسيراني جميع الشعب. اصنع سوراً حول الجبل حتى لا يستطيع أحد أن يصعد إليه أو يلمسه. وكل من يلمس الجبل يُرجم بالحجارة حتى يموت. ولكن عندما تسمعون صوت البوق اصعدوا إلى الجبل المقدّس». 
فعمل موسى كما أمره الرب وطهّر الشعب وغسلوا ثيابهم واستعدوا لليوم الثالث.​ 




​ 
وفي صباح اليوم الثالث، استيقظ الشعب من نومهم مذعورين على نور البرق المفزع وصوت الرعد والبوق. فخرج الجميع من خيامهم مرتعدين، حيث رأوا السحاب يغطي جبل سيناء، وسمعوا صوت البوق العظيم. وكان موسى واقفاً وسط الشعب، فأخرجهم من المكان وقادهم نحو جبل سيناء لمواجهة الله.​ 




​ 
ونزل الرب بالنار على جبل سيناء المغطى بالدخان، الذي كان يصعد كدخان الأتون. واهتزّ الجبل اهتزازاً. ثم طلب الله من موسى أن يصعد إليه على قمة الجبل، وهناك أعطاه الوصايا العشر لشعبه، التي لا تزال مهمة حتى يومنا هذا.
فاسمع ما قاله الرب لموسى وما يقوله لنا اليوم أيضاً:​ 




​ 
*«أنا هو الرب إلهك. لا يكن لك آلهة أخرى أمامي»*. ​ 
إنّ الله هو إلهك. ثق به ثقة كاملة، لأنه خلقك ومنحك الحياة ويعتني بك كأب، ويضمن لك القوت وال**وة والصحة والسلام.
الله يريد أن يكون وحده الأول والآخر في حياتك. فكيف حالك مع الله
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 هل تحب أحداً أخر أكثر منه
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



إن أحببت شيئاً أو شخصاً أكثر من الله، فأنت تعبد ألهة أخرى غيره. الأمر الذي لا يريده الله منك. إنه إله غيور ويريدك لنفسه وينتظر منك أن تتكلم معه وحده بالصلاة، وأن تسجد له وحده وليس للتماثيل أو الصور. فكل من يسجد لآلهة غيره ويحبها، يتركه الله ولا يباركه.
الوصية الثانية هي: *«لا تنطق باسم الرب إلهك باطلاً»*. ​ 




​ 
وهذا يعني أن تتكلّم باسم الله أو الرب باحترام، ولا تنطق به بلا مبالاة.
أتعلم كيف تنطق باسم الله القدوس باطلاً
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 دعنا نعطيك مثلاً على ذلك:
لنفرض أنك كذبت وأتى والدك ليحاسبك على كذبك فتجاوبه: «أقسم بالله، أو والله، أنا لم أقل هذا أو ما فعلت ذلك». عندئذ تكون قد استخدمت اسم الله باطلاً. 
فدائماً عندما نبرّر أنفسنا من الكذب أو من عمل الشر باسم الله، أو إن صدقنا السحر، أو إن حلفنا باسم الله، نكون قد أخطأنا وأسأنا لاسم الرب.
اطلب من الله القدوس أن يساعدك حتى تنطق باسمه بكل احترام وتسبّحه وتشهد لمحبته لك، لأنّ في اسمه تجد قوة عظيمة. 
هل تعرف معنى الوصية الثالثة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*«أذكر يوم الرب لتقدسه»* ​ 




​ 
في نهاية إعلان التوراة عن الخلق، نقرأ أن الله بارك يوماً خاصاً، بعدما أكمل كل خليقته وقدّس هذا اليوم لأنه استراح فيه من كل أعماله.
ولهذا نقول لك: يجب أن تستريح في يوم الرب وتقدّسه.
ما أعظم لطف الله. لقد أعطانا يوماً للراحة بدون عمل أو مدرسة. لكن لنا الامتياز أن نقدّس هذا اليوم. فكيف نفعل ذلك
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



يجب أن يكون الله راضياً عن أعمالنا وأقوالنا طوال هذا اليوم. وليس في هذا اليوم فحسب، بل يجب أن نعيش مقدّسين كل يوم. فالله يطلب منا أن نخصص له يوماً، حتى نقرأ كلمته ونشترك في عبادته وندعوه بصلواتنا الفردية والجماعية.
عندما نحفظ كلمة الله في قلوبنا تتقدّس أفكارنا وكلماتنا وأعمالنا، فعندئذ تتقدّس كل أيامنا.
الوصية الرابعة مهمة جداً للجميع وخاصة في هذه الأيام:
*«أكرم أباك وأمك لكي تطول أيامك على الأرض التي يعطيك الرب إلهك»*. ​ 




​ 
إنّ الكلمتين: الأب والأم، هما من أجمل الكلمات التي ننطق بها. ماذا تشعر أنت عندما تلفظهما
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ينبغي على كل إنسان أن يحب والديه أكثر من كل شيء، ويعتبرهما كنزاً ثميناً. عندئذ يحترمهما ويطيعهما ويعاملهما معاملة حسنة.
هل تخدم والديك فعلاً
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 إنّ الله منحنا بواسطتهما الحياة وأعطانا من خلالهما كل بركة في صغرنا. ومن يفهم هذه الحقيقة يفرح أن يقدّم نفس الشيء لوالديه عندما يتقدمان في العمر.
من يحفظ هذه الوصية الرابعة ويعمل بها، يباركه الله في هذه الحياة وفي الحياة الأبدية. ولكن من لا يطيع كلمة والديه أبداً فالله يغضب عليه.
الوصايا الأربع الأولى تشرح موقفنا تجاه الله ووالدينا. أما الوصايا الأخرى فتشرح لنا موقفنا من الأقرباء والجيران والأصدقاء والناس جميعاً. فتعلمنا كيف نعيش بعضنا مع بعض.
وهكذا يأمر الله في الوصية الخامسة: *«لا تقتل»*. ​ 




​ 
كثيرون من الناس، في هذه الأيام، يهملون ويحتقرون هذه الوصية. يقتلون غيرهم وينتقمون منهم بسب الحقد والكراهية. ويظنون أنهم على حق إذا قتلوا أو انتقموا. ولكنّ الله يأمرنا أن لا نقتل. وفي حال أنك لم تقتل عدوك، فهل تظن أنّ هذه الوصية غير مهمة لك شخصياً
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



فكر بما تفعله يومياً وكن صادقاً مع نفسك. ألم تجرح مشاعر الناس بكلماتك السيئة أو تصرفاتك المؤثرة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 وأيضاً إن لم تقدّم مساعدة لفقير أو مريض أو جائع وهو بحاجة ماسة لها، أفلا تكون أنت المسؤول عن موته إذا مات
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



دعنا نعمل حسب كلمات يسوع المسيح في إنجيل متى 5: 44 القائلة: «أحبوا أعداءكم أحسنوا إلى مبغضيكم». 
إن فعلت ذلك تغلب الشر الذي فيك والذي في العالم أيضاً.
الوصية السادسة هي: *«لا تزن»*. ​ 




​ 
شدّد الله على هذه الوصية ولكن يا للأسف، فالكثير من الناس ممن لا يعطي أهمية لهذا الأمر الإلهي. كل من لا يعيش في الطهارة يسيء إلى نفسه ويسبب ظلماً وحزناً للقلوب. الله يريد أنّ يحب الرجل زوجته ويعيش معها طوال حياته ويسعدان ويحتملان مشاكل بعضهما البعض. ونقرأ في الكتاب المقدس هذه الكلمات: «لا زناة يرثون ملكوت الله» ( 1كورنثوس 6: 9). 
ويل للبشر بسبب البرامج التلفزيونية المفسدة للأخلاق، ولأجل المجلات والنكات الغير المؤدبة. امتنع وارفض رفضاً تاماً كل إغراء دنس، ومرّن نفسك منذ الطفولة على الحياة مع الله.


تاااااااااااااابع ​


----------



## sun-shine008 (4 يوليو 2011)

والآن نأتي إلى الوصية السابعة وهي: *«لا تسرق»*. 






هل تعني السرقة فقط أن أسرق شيئاً من شخص أو أختلس منه غرضاً لأمتلكه لنفسي
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



إنّ الله يقصد بهذه الوصية معان أخرى مختلفة. إنّ السرقة هي أيضاً أن يستفيد أحد من شيء على حساب الآخر. إذا باع التاجر شيئاً بأكثر من ثمنه بنسبة غير مشروعة، فهو يكون قد سرق المال من الشاري. أو إذا لم يشتغل العامل في غياب سيّده، فهو يسرق الوقت الثمين.
ربما تقول: أنا بريء. فننصحك إن كان عندك شيء ليس لك، أن ترجعه بسرعة حتى لا يكون لديك مسروقات. فالله يمنعك من كل سرقة أو شبه سرقة. ويعلمك العمل والاجتهاد والأمانة.
لا أحد منا يحب أن يسمع قولاً غير صحيح عن نفسه. فلهذا السبب أعطانا الله الوصية الثامنة: *«لا تشهد على قريبك شهادة زور»*. 







ماذا تفتكر
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 هل يكون الخطر عظيماً عندما نتكلّم عن احد ما أقوالاً غير صحيحة أو نشوّه سمعته
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 غالباً ما يحدث هذا عندما نكره شخصاً ونتّهمه بأشياء غير صحيحة فقط لننال حقنا ونحفظ كرامتنا.
وأحياناً يسيء شخص إلى آخر لأنه يحسده. ربما يكون هذا الشخص أذكى أو أغنى أو ألطف منه، فيشوّه سمعته بكلمات غير صحيحة حتى لا يحترمه الناس أكثر منه.
إنّ النطق بشهادة زور هو فعل شرير منا. فلنطلب من الله أن يساعدنا حتى لا نتكلم فقط بالأقوال الحسنة عن الآخرين بل بالحقيقة دائماً.
وأخيراً نتأمل في الوصيتين التاسعة والعاشرة معاً:
*«لا تشته بيت قريبك» «لا تشته امرأة قريبك ولا عبده ولا أمته ولا ثوره ولا حماره ولا شيئاً مما لقريبك».* 







ماذا تعني هاتان الوصيتان
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 إنّ الاشتهاء هو الإرادة بامتلاك شيء والتلذذ به. أن تشتهي هو أن تريد ما ليس لك فيه حق. فالرب يأمرنا أن لا نفكر أو نفتش عن الطرق التي بها نحتال على قريبنا لنحصل على ما عنده. وقد أمرنا أيضاً أن لا نحسد الآخرين. فهو يريدنا أن نكتفي بما عندنا ونشكره عليه. وإذا أحببنا قريبنا فسنتمنى له كل شيء حسن.
لقد جمع المسيح هذه الوصايا العشر ووضعها في قالب واحد نقرأه في إنجيل متى 22: 37-39: «تُحِب الرب إلهَكَ مِنْ كُلِّ قَلْبِكَ، وَمِنْ كُلِّ نَفْسِكَ، وَمِنْ كُلِّ فِكْرِكَ.هذِهِ هِيَ الْوَصِيَّةُ الأُولَى وَالْعُظْمَى. وَالثَّانِيَةُ مِثْلُهَا: تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ كَنَفْسِكَ». 
لقد فهمت أن الوصايا العشر التي أعطاها لله لنا مهمة جداً لحياتنا. ولكن لا يستطيع الإنسان أن يتمّم هذه الوصايا العشر تماماً بقدرته الخاصة. لهذا السبب أتى المسيح إلى عالمنا ليخلّصنا من خطايانا وليساعدنا لكي نتمّم إرادة الله. فالمسيح قد غفر ذنوبنا ومنح لنا القوة لنغلب التجارب ونحفظ وصايا الله.


----------



## sun-shine008 (4 يوليو 2011)

4- جبل القرار الحاسم: جبل الكرمل ​ 

الحفظ غيباً هو مساعدة حقيقية لك. فاحفظ الآية التالية غيباً مثل الفتيان في الصورة.​






​


من المستحسن أن تكتب هذه الآية ثلاث مرات .
نقرأ في الكتاب المقدس عن ملك يُدعى أخآب قد صنع الشر في عيني الرب أكثر من كل الذين عاشوا قبله. تزوج هذا الملك من امرأة اسمها إيزابل من مدينة صيدا. وهذه المرأة لم تكن تعرف الله الحقيقي بل كانت تعبد البعل (الصنم أو الوثن).​





​ 
وبنى الملك آخآب لهذا الإله «بعل» معبداً (هيكلاً)، ووضع في داخله مذبحاً له. وأكثر من ذلك، سجد لهذا الإله المادي الميّت كأنه الإله الحي. 
ما هو الخطأ في عبادة الملك أخآب
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



وفي ذلك الوقت عاش نبيّ اسمه إيليا. لم يكن محبوباً لدى الملكة إيزابل ولا لدى الملك أخآب. لأنه كان على النبي أحياناً أن يوبخهما باسم الله على التصرفات السيئة في حياتهما وحكمهما.​ 




​ 
وفي أحد الأيام أرسل الله النبي إيليا إلى الملك ليخبره عن القصاص الذي سيناله من الله، لأجل سجوده للبعل ولأنه ضلل أكثرية شعبه أيضاً في العبادة الخاطئة.​ 
فقال إيليا لأخآب: «حي هو الرب الإله، الذي وقفت أمامه. لن يكون في السنوات المقبلة أي ندى أو مطر، إلا عند قولي». 
وحافظ الله على حياة خادمه إيليا وارسله إلى مكان أمين، حيث لم يقدر الملك الغاضب أن يجده، رغم أنه بحث عنه في كل أنحاء مملكته دون نتيجة.
ماذا كان قصاص الله على تصرّف الملك أخآب وشعبه
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ 
بعد مرور حوالي ثلاث سنوات، كلّم الله إيليا قائلاً: «اذهب واظهر للملك آخآب، وأخبره بأنني سأرسل المطر على الأرض». فعندما سمع الملك أن النبي إيليا أتٍ إليه قام لملاقاته. 
عندما رأى آخآب إيليا قال له: «أأنت هو
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 لماذا جلبت على الشعب كل هذا الهمّ والعذاب
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




». فأجابه إيليا: «لست أنا، إنما أنت وبيت أبيك سببتم قصاص الله لأنكم عصيتم أمر الرب وعبدتم البعل. فأنتم السبب لعدم سقوط المطر مدة ثلاث سنوات. الآن اجمع الشعب كله على جبل الكرمل، وأيضاً الأربع مائة والخمسين نبياً الذين يخدمون البعل، حتى نرى من هو الإله الحقيقي». وفعل الملك كما أشار عليه إيليا. ​ 




​ 
تجمع جمهور كبير من الشعب على جبل الكرمل. وحضر أيضاً كهنة البعل بحضور الملك أخآب. وكان الجميع ينتظرون ما يريد النبي إيليا أن يطلبه منهم.
تقدم إيليا إلى الأمام وقال للشعب: «إلى متى تعرجون بين الفرقتين
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ 
لماذا تسجدون مرة للإله الحق ومرة أخرى للبعل، ألا تعرفون بعد من هو الإله الحقيقي
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 إن كان الرب هو الله فاتبعوه وإن كان البعل فاتبعوه. أحضروا ثورين، واحداً لكهنة البعل والآخر لي. فإنّ الإله الذي يستجيب بالنار على ندائنا يكون هو الإله الحقيقي وحده». فأجابه الشعب: «ليكن هكذا». 
كيف سيستجيب الاله الحق نداء نبيّه في هذه الحادثة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



وخاطب إيليا أنبياء البعل قائلاً: «اختاروا لكم ثوراً وأحضروه وقدموه أنتم أولاً للذبيحة، لأنكم أكثر. ثم نادوا باسم إلهكم لكي يسمعكم. لكن لا تشعلوا النار على المذبح». ففعلوا كما قال لهم إيليا، وذبحوا الثور ونادوا باسم البعل، أربع مائة وخمسون رجلاً بصوت واحد وضجيج كبير. واستمروا في النداء للبعل من الصباح حتى الظهر: «استجب لنا يا بعل، استجبنا يا إلهنا». وداروا حول المذبح راقصين دون أن يحصلوا على جواب. 
كم كان عدد الكهنة الذين نادوا لإلههم البعل
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ 




​ 
اقترب إيليا منهم وقال مستهزئاً: «نادوا بصوت أعلى، أليس هو إله
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 لعله نائم أو في سفر. فعليكم أن تنادوا بصوت أعلى حتى يسمعكم». 
فصرخوا بكل قدرتهم بصوت عال وقطّعوا أجسادهم بالسكاكين حسب عادتهم حتى سالت دماؤهم. ومضى الظهر دون أن يصدر أي صوت أو جواب أو إصغاء من جهة إلههم، لأنه غير موجود.​ 
لماذا لم يستجب البعل لصراخ كهنته
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​
بعدئذ نادى إيليا الشعب قائلاً: «تقدموا إليّ» فالتفت الشعب إليه. ثم بنى إيليا باسم الرب مذبحه المنهدم ثانية وحفر قناة حول المذبح. ثم وضع الحطب على المذبح، وقطّع الثور ووضعه فوق الحطب. وكان الشعب يراقبه باهتمام زائد متسائلاً: هل سيستجيب إله إيليا، أو سيصمت مثل إله أنبياء البعل
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ 

وماذا تعني هذه القناة حول المذبح
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 ​






​

باسم من تقدم إيليا أمام الشعب وبنى المذبح ثانية
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



وسمع الشعب فجأة أن إيليا ينادي: «أحضروا أربع جرارٍ مملوءة ماء واسكبوها فوق الثور وعلى الحطب». ​ 




​ 
هل سمع الشعب حقاً ما قاله إيليا
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ماء
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 كيف سيشتعل الحطب إذا كان رطباً
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



وبعد أن تعبوا من حمل الجرات من الوادي وصبها فوق المذبح، نادى إيليا قائلاً: «افعلوا ثانية نفس العمل». فكانت المياه تنزل من كل جهة عن المذبح إلى أسفل، وتملأ القناة شيئاً فشيئاً. 
وكذلك نادى إيليا للمرة الثالثة: «كرروا هذا العمل». وبعدها كان المذبح مبللاً بأكمله، والقناة ممتلئة بالماء. 
تقدم إيليا أخيراً أمام المذبح وقال: «أيها الرب إلهي ليُعلم اليوم أنك أنت الله، وأني أنا عبدك وبأمرك فعلت كل هذه الأمور. استجبني يا رب استجبني. ليعلم هذا الشعب أنك أنت الرب الإله وأنك حوّلت قلوبهم رجوعاً». وفي تلك اللحظة سقطت نار الرب من السماء والتهمت الثور والحطب والمذبح ولحست كل المياه من القناة. ​ 
تاااااابع


----------



## sun-shine008 (4 يوليو 2011)

ماذا طلب إيليا من إلهه
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ 




​ 
عندما رأى الشعب هذه المعجزة عرفوا فوراً أن إله إيليا هو الإله الحقيقي. فسقطوا على وجوههم خوفاً وسجدوا للإله الحي قائلين: «الرب هو الإله. الرب هو الإله». ​ 
فقال لهم إيليا: «أمسكوا جميع أنبياء البعل ولا يفلت منهم رجل». فأمسكوهم. فنزل بهم إيليا إلى نهر قيشون وقتلهم هناك لأنهم ضللوا الشعب ومنعوه من العبادة الحقيقية للإله الحي الذي هو مصدر الحياة. ​ 
ماذا فعل إيليا بأنبياء البعل
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ولماذا
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ 
التفت إيليا إلى الملك أخآب وقال له: «اذهب، كل واشرب، لأني أسمع دوياً وأعتقد أنها ستمطر بعد فترة قصيرة». فذهب الملك ليأكل ويشرب. أما إيليا فصعد مع غلامه إلى قمة جبل الكرمل وركع على الأرض وصلى. ثم قال لغلامه: «انظر إلى البحر». فذهب هذا ونظر ثم قال: «لا أرى شيئاً». فصلى إيليا من جديد وقال مرة أخرى لغلامه: «اذهب وانظر أيضاً». وحدث ذلك سبع مرات وفي المرة السابعة قال الغلام: «أرى غيمة صغيرة فوق البحر بحجم يد إنسان». عندئذ قال إيليا لغلامه: «أسرع إلى أخآب وقل له اشدد حصانك واسرع إلى البيت، كي لا يمنعك المطر». ​ 
ماذا انتظر إيليا من صلواته إلى الله
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ 




​ 
وفي لحظة تلبدت السماء بالغيوم السوداء، وهبت الرياح ثم نزل مطر عظيم. وحدث هذا المطر للمرة الأولى بعد ثلاث سنوات من الجفاف.​ 
لقد رحم الله الشعب، ومحا العقاب عنه بعد أن عرفوه مجدداً واعترفوا به أنه رب الأرباب والإله الحق الوحيد. وأعلنوا صارخين: «الرب هو الله. الرب هو الله». ​ 







​


----------



## sun-shine008 (4 يوليو 2011)

5- جبل التجربة 








أصعد الله المسيح إلى البرية الممتلئة بالحجارة والرمال، حيث لا يوجد سوى الشوك، ولا تنمو هناك أية شجرة يجد الإنسان تحت ظلها حماية من أشعة الشمس المحرقة.
كان المسيح هناك وحده بدون رفيق ليتكلم معه. ولم يمكث في ذلك المكان يوماً واحداً فقط، إنما مكث أربعين نهاراً وأربعين ليلة. وكانت الحجارة الصلبة مكاناً لنومه.
لم يكن يوجد أي منزل يحتمي به من الوحوش البرية، ولم يجد أي طعام يأكله أو نقطة ماء يشربها. فلماذا أرسل الله يسوع إلى تلك البرية! وماذا كان عليه أن يفعل هناك!

كم نهاراً وليلة مكث يسوع في البرية





نقرأ في الإنجيل أن الله أصعد يسوع إلى البرية ليجرَّب من إبليس.

هل كانت هذه التجربة ضرورية
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ولماذا كان على يسوع أن يجرَّب من إبليس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




كان على يسوع أن يبرهن أن سلطانه هو الغالب، وأنه المرسل من الله، ولن يخدعه أي شر أو شبه شر.
كما نعلم أن لإبليس قوة هائلة يجذب بها الكثيرين إلى جهته. فمنذ سقوط آدم وحواء في الخطيئة وقع الناس جميعاً تحت سلطانه، وضلوا الطريق إلى الله. لكنّ الله في رحمته أرسل مسيحه الوديع، ليخلص البشر من يد الشيطان.
استخدم إبليس كل قدرته واحتياله ليوقع يسوع في الخطيئة، ليعصي الله ولا يطيعه. ولكن هيهات له أن ينجح في ذلك، لأن المسيح هو المعيّن من الله ليخلّص الناس، ولينقض أعمال إبليس.



 

ما هي غاية تجربة إبليس ليسوع
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



وما هو قصد الله من قيادة المسيح إلى التجربة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




إنّ الشيطان قوي ومكار كبير أيضاً. فلم يجرب يسوع في الأيام الأولى من وجوده في البرية، إنما انتظر حتى انقضى أربعون نهاراً وليلة. حيث كان يسوع بعد تلك المدة الطويلة شديد العطش والجوع ضعيف الجسد. عندئذ تقدم إليه بمكرٍ قائلاً: «إن كنت ابن الله، فساعد نفسك واجعل من الحجارة خبزاً». 


لماذا لم يجرّب الشيطان يسوع إلا بعد مرور أربعين يوماً
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




كان يسوع يقدر أن يقوم بهذه المعجزة، لكنه لم يفعل. إنه لم يرد أن يجذب الناس إليه من خلال تحويل الحجارة إلى خبز، ولم يستجب لإرادة الشيطان وأمره، بل نفذ دائماً مشيئة الله فقط. فكانت كلمات أبيه السماوي حاسمة له، وقد تمّمها. وأصبحت كلمة الله مثل الخبز اليومي له حيث كان يتغذى بها يومياً.
ولهذا أجاب يسوع المجرّب: «مكتوب: ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان، بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله». 

لأية إرادة خضع يسوع
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











لم يتراجع الشيطان بعد فشله الأول، بل تمنّى أن يُسقط يسوع في التجربة الثانية. فأصعده إلى المدينة المقدسة، وأوقفه على السور البارز العالي حيث شاهد منظراً بديعاً لكل مدينة القدس، ورأى في الجهة المقابلة جبل الزيتون فوق وادي قدورن السحيق.

لماذا لم يتخلّ الشيطان عن يسوع بل جرّبه ثانية
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




أمام ذلك المنظر البديع وفوق ذلك السور العالي قال الشيطان ليسوع: «إن كنت ابن الله، فاطرح نفسك إلى أسفل، لانه مكتوب أنه يوصي ملائكته بك، فعلى أياديهم يحملونك لكي لا تصدم بحجر رجلك». 
ما أخدع الشيطان! إنه يستخدم حتى كلمة الله المقدسة ليُبعد الإنسان عن طريق الله. ورغم أنّه ضدّ الله فقد نطق بكلمات الله، بعدما غيّر معناها. وتمنّى أن ينخدع يسوع بالإصغاء إليه.

لماذا جرّب الشيطان يسوع بآية من كلمات الله
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





لقد كشف المسيح حيل الشيطان، وللمرة الثانية لم يفعل ما أراده إبليس منه. إنما أجابه بواسطة كلمة الله الموحى بها كما فعل سابقاً. وقال: «مكتوب أيضاً: لا تجرب الرب إلهك». 
هذا هو سلاحنا الوحيد، إن أراد الشيطان أن يجرّبنا للوقوع في الخطيئة، علينا أن نواجهه بكلمة الله قائلين: «إنه مكتوب هكذا». عندئذ يهرب الشيطان منهزماً. 

ما هو سلاحنا الوحيد الذي نستطيع أن نطرد به الشيطان
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




مكتوب لا تجرب الرب إلهك








عمل الشيطان كل ما يستطيع ليوقع بيسوع، ولهذا جرّبه ثالثة، وقاده إلى قمة جبل شاهق (عال). ومن هناك أراه العالم المدهش كله: جباله، وديانه، غاباته، بحيراته، أنهاره وحقوله. وزيادة على ذلك، صوّر أمامه غنى العالم كله بمجده وأمواله وقوته.
وهكذا حاول الشيطان أن يغري يسوع بأن يعطيه كل ما شاهدته عيناه ملكاً له.

ما هي غاية التجربة الثالثة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




التفت إبليس أخيراً نحو يسوع وقال: «أعطيك هذه جميعها إن خررت وسجدت لي». 
إنه عرض مغرٍ، لكنه بنفس الوقت تحدّ عظيم. هل يمكن أن يخرّ يسوع أمام الشيطان ساجداً له
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 هل يمكن أن نصدّق هذا الامر
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 لقد أتى المسيح يسوع ليخلص البشر من يد إبليس، فهل يجوز أن يسلم نفسه لعدو الخير ويسجد له.

ماذا فضّل يسوع: أن يملك غنى العالم أم يتمّم مشيئة الله
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











نبذ يسوع الشيطان عنه بأن أمره قائلاً: «أبعد عني يا شيطان، لأنه مكتوب: للرب إلهك تسجد وإياه وحده تعبد». 
ونقرأ في الإنجيل: «أنّ إبليس تركه». فيسوع أقوى من الشيطان وسيبقى المنتصر إلى الأبد. 

من انتصر في التجربة الثالثة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




بعدما ترك الشيطان يسوع، إذا ملائكة الله جاءت وصارت تخدمه. لأن الخالق علم أن يسوع كان بحاجة إلى القوة بعد ذلك الصوم الطويل والتجربة الشديدة. فأرسل إليه الملائكة ليقوّيه ويؤكد له صلته المباشرة به.

وأما نحن فلسنا في صعوباتنا وتجاربنا متروكين ومنعزلين، بل الله يقوينا لنتغلب على مكائد إبليس باسم يسوع. وعندئذ لا بد أن المجرّب يتركنا لأننا نواجهه بكلمة الله كما فعل يسوع. ولهذا السبب من الضروري أن نحفظ غيباً الكثير من كلمة الله الحية.









​


----------



## sun-shine008 (4 يوليو 2011)

6- جبل التطويبات






طاف يسوع المسيح مع تلاميذه كثيراً، وتنقل من قرية إلى قرية ومن مدينة إلى مدينة. علّم في المجامع وأعلن البشارة السارة عن محبة الله. وكذلك شفى المرضى من أمراضهم المختلفة.
وكم أراد يسوع بشوق كبير أن يدخل الناس في شركة مع أبيه السماوي. وكان الناس يتراكضون إليه من كل صوب ليسمعوه، وينالوا الشفاء ويتبعونه حيثما اتّجه.
لماذا كان يسوع يتنقل من منطقة إلى أخرى؟
عندما رأى يسوع جمهور الشعب يتبعه ليسمع كلامه، صعد إلى الجبل وجلس هناك كي يراه الجميع. ثم تقدّم إليه تلاميذه الاثنا عشر وجلسوا حوله. واقترب منه الجمع الكثير، فأخبرهم يسوع عن الذين هم بالحقيقة سعداء، قائلاً: «طوبى للمساكين بالروح (المتواضعون) لان لهم ملكوت السموات». 





فالله سوف يباركهم ويفتح لهم الطريق إليه. لأنهم تنازلوا عن كبريائهم أمام الله وساروا بتواضع في طريقهم معه.
من هم الأولون الذين دعاهم المسيح بالسعداء؟
ثم تابع يسوع تطويباته قائلاً: «طوبى للحزانى لأنهم يتعزّون». 




عندها ارتسم الحزن والهمّ على وجوه المستمعين، لأنهم فقدوا الفرح والأمل في حياتهم، فقال لهم يسوع: «طوباكم. إذ أن الرجاء لم يمت فيكم بعد». 
نعم طوباهم، لأنهم سوف يتعزون. فإن الله نفسه سيعزيهم ويكون هو تعزيتهم. بهذا الإيمان تقوّوا وتشجعوا ليحتملوا همّهم بصبر ناظرين إلى ربهم.
ماذا يشجعنا لنحمل همنّا؟
أصغى المستمعون بانتباه لما يقوله يسوع لهم متابعاً: «طوبى للودعاء لأنهم يرثون الأرض». 
ربما فكر أحدهم أن الع** هو الصحيح، فالأقوياء هم الذين يملكون العالم ويحكمونه. نعم، هذا ما يبدو لنا. ولكنهم لا يعيشون بسرور، وليس سلام الله في قلوبهم. ونسلهم لا يطمئن. وعند انتهاء العالم سيظهر واضحاً أن الودعاء وحدهم سيرثون الأرض بسرور.
كيف يعيش الإنسان الوديع؟



ثم أوضح يسوع لهم أكثر كيف يصبح الإنسان سعيداً حقاً قائلاً: «طوبى للجياع والعطاش إلى البرّ لأنهم يُشبعون». 
يعيش أكثر الناس بضمير باطل غير مبكت ولهذا يخبئون خطاياهم. لكنّهم في أعماق قلوبهم يجوعون إلى البر ويعطشون إلى الغفران. كل من يأتي إلى يسوع الآن ويعترف بخطاياه له، يحصل على الغفران والتطهير مجاناً ويحل سلام الله الأبدي في قلبه.
كيف نتبرّر ونحصل على السلام في قلوبنا؟




وتابع يسوع قائلاً: «طوبى للرحماء، لأنهم يُرحمون». 
كل الذين غفر الله خطاياهم، يقدرون أن يسامحوا أعداءهم أيضاً. فيسوع يمنحك قلباً رحيماً، وينزع منك القلب القاسي، إذا طلبت منه تجديد قلبك، ويهبك من قوته حتى تستطيع أن تكون رحيماً مع كل الناس الذين تتعامل معهم.
من الذي مثّل الرحمة على الأرض؟




بعدئذ حدّثهم يسوع عن موضوع أثار اهتمامهم جميعاً: «طوبى لأنقياء القلب لأنهم يُعاينون الله». 




هل ترغب أن ترى الله أباك في السماء؟
فكيف حال قلبك، هل هو نقي وطاهر؟
دعونا نطلب من الله، أن يطهّر قلوبنا ويقدس أفكارنا حتى لا يفصلنا شيء عنه، ولنعاينه في مجده عن قريب.
من سيعاين الله؟
من هو الذي يعتبره يسوع أيضاً من السعداء؟ قال: «طوبى لصانعي السلام، لأنهم أبناء الله يُدعون». 
نستطيع أن نعيش بسعادة في حياتنا اليومية عندما يحلّ سلام الله في قلوبنا، ويثبت في عائلاتنا، ويدوم في علاقاتنا مع جيراننا، ويعم في قرانا، ويخيّم على بلادنا.
دعونا نفكر جدّياً ونصلي كيف نستطيع أن نجد السلام حيث يكره ويقتل الناس بعضهم بعضاً. إنّ إلهنا هو إله السلام ويسوع رئيس السلام. وإن حلّ سلامه في قلوبنا فنكون من أبناء الله.
هل يعمّ السلام محيطك؟



إن لا، فماذا تصنع؟
علّم يسوع أيضاً بأن الناس الذين يخدمون في سبيل حلول السلام بيننا، غالباً ما يتعرضون للصعوبات العديدة. فلهذا قال يسوع: «طوبى للمطرودين من أجل البرّ لأن لهم ملكوت السموات». 
إذا اضطهدنا أحد، علينا أن نتساءل عن السبب: هل أنا المذنب لأنني تصرفت وتكلمت بدون حكمة؟ عندئذ عليّ أن أعتذر وأعيد الأمور إلى نصابها.




لكن إن اضطهدت لأنني أفعل مشيئة الله، أو أمجد اسم المسيح عملاً وقولاً 
وأعمل أعمالاً صالحة، عندئذ أستحق أن أبقى سعيداً رغم الاضطهاد. لأنني أعرف أن الله واقف بجانبي.
كيف أتصرف إذا اضطهدني أحد؟
عزّى يسوع المطرودين مرة أخرى قائلاً: «طوبى لكم إذا عيّروكم وطردوكم وقالوا عليكم كل كلمة شريرة، من أجلي كاذبين. افرحوا وتهللوا لأن أجركم عظيم في السموات». 
هل تشعرون مثلي؟ اننا لا نفرح عندما يهيننا الآخرون ويستهزئون بنا ويكذبوننا لأننا نحب يسوع ونتبعه.



إن مررنا في هذه التجارب، علينا أن نتذكر بأن المتاعب من هذا النوع سوف تزول. وبعدها نسكن مع الله إلى الأبد. لأنه هو فرحنا وبهجتنا. ونرى في حياة الرسول بولس أنه قُبض عليه ورُجم بالحجارة وضُرب وأُهين لأنه كان خادماً أميناً للمسيح. ورغم ذلك كان يقول دائماً: «افرحوا في الرب كل حين وأقول أيضاً افرحوا». 






​بعد التطويبات التسع، استمر يسوع بموعظته لتلاميذه وللشعب. ولكننا لا نستطيع أن نذكرها كلها هنا. فإن كان لديك الكتاب المقدس تستطيع قراءة ذلك كله في الإنجيل حسب البشير متى الأصحاح الخامس. إلا أننا نريد أن نضيف موضوعين مهمين ذكرهما يسوع في تعاليمه:

أولاً: «أنتم ملح الأرض». 







​
علينا أن نكون مثل الملح. لأن قليلاً منه يجعل الأطعمة شهية ذات مذاق طيّب. وبدون ملح لا يكون للأكل طعم لذيذ. فالمسيح يدعونا أنت وأنا أن نؤثر في من حولنا مثلما يؤثر الملح في الطعام، وذلك بواسطة أعمالنا وكلامنا وتصرفاتنا.
هل عرفت أن للملح طاقة للرفع والحمل بطريقة عجيبة؟ يمكنك تجربة هذه الحقيقة في الاختبار التالي: خذ وعاء ملآناً بالماء وضع فيه بيضة نيئة، فترى أن البيضة تسقط إلى أسفل الوعاء. بعدئذ ضع في الماء شيئاً من الملح. وبعدما يذوب الملح تطفو البيضة على وجه الماء. فمن هذا الاختبار نرى أن للملح قوة للرفع والاحتمال. وهكذا نستطيع أن نفهم قول يسوع، إن المؤمن الممتلئ بمحبة الله يستطيع أن يحتمل الآخرين ويرفعهم إلى الرب بالصلاة وبواسطة سلوكه اللطيف المستقيم.
فهل ننعش الآخرين ونقربهم إلى الله من خلال طباعنا وتصرفاتنا؟






​
ثانياً: «أنتم نور العالم». 
لقد جمع يسوع التطويبات كلها بهذه العبارة المثيرة.
يدعونا يسوع أن نضيء بنوره اللطيف وننير محيطنا **راج منير.
فليضئ نور المؤمنين في دنيانا المظلمة، وفي المكان الذي عيّنه الله لنا.
يدعونا يسوع أن نستنير بنوره، ويعلم هو مقدار محبتنا له.

هل أنت نور مضيء في العالم الدامس وفي المحيط الذي اختاره الرب لك
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



يدعونا يسوع أن نتقدم إلى الظلام ليظهر نوره في عالم الخطية وبحر الآلام.
طوبى للسراج الذي ينير محيطه المظلم مشعاً في المكان الذي اختاره الله له.
هل أنت نور في محيطك
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 وكيف


----------



## sun-shine008 (4 يوليو 2011)

7- جبل التجلّي: جبل حرمون 

هذا هو الجبل الّذي تجلّى عليه يسوع . لقد ظهر يسوع بمجده السماوي لتلاميذه الثلاثة: بطرس، يعقوب ويوحنّا، الّذين اصطحبهم معه إلى الجبل. وفجأةً ظهر النبيّان موسى وإيليّا بمجدٍ وبهاءٍ بجانب يسوع


«هذا هُوَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ. لَهُ اسْمَعُوا» (إنجيل متى 17 :5). ​ 




كان الاثنا عشر تلميذاً يتبعون يسوع ويتعلمون منه. وكانوا يحبونه ويكرمونه ويعجبون به كثيراً، إنما لم يستطيعوا فهم جوهره وهدف مجيئه بعد.


​ 


لذلك ابتدأ يسوع يحدّثهم بأنه سيتألّم كثيراً، وأنّ رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة سيعذبونه حتى الموت. ولكنه سوف يقوم من بين الأموات بعد ثلاثة أيام. فحزن التلاميذ جداً عندما سمعوا هذا الخبر، لأنّهم كانوا يعتقدون أنّ المسيح قائد جبار، وسيقيم ملكوت الله على الأرض.​

ما هو الشيء الذي لم يفهمه تلاميذ المسيح
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ 
بعد ثمانية أيام من إعلان يسوع عن آلامه وموته، أخذ معه ثلاثة من تلاميذه المقرّبين إليه وهم: بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا، وصعد بهم إلى جبل عالٍ ليصلّي هناك. ​ 




ولقد تعبوا كثيراً حتى وصلوا إلى القمة بسبب طول الطريق ووعورتها وانحدارها الشديد. فاستغرق التلاميذ الثلاثة في نوم عميق بسبب الإجهاد الشديد. وأما يسوع فكان يتكلّم مع أبيه السماوي في الصلاة.​ 
لماذا أراد يسوع أن يصعد إلى الجبل
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ 
بينما كان يسوع يصلّي تغيّرت هيئته، وأضاء وجهه كالشمس ولمعت ثيابه وأصبحت بيضاء ناصعة، أكثر بياضاً من الثلج، ما لا يستطيع أي صبّاغ على الأرض أن يبيّض مثلها.
وهكذا ظهر مجده الأصلي الذي كان له قبل تجسّده، لما كان عند أبيه السماوي.​ 
لماذا لم يكن تجلي يسوع أمراً غريباً لنفسه
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ 


​ 
وظهر فجأة رجلان بقرب المسيح في بهاء وجلال. وهما النبيان: موسى وإيليا. واقتربا من يسوع وتكلما معه. وكان موضوع بحثهما مع المسيح مهماً جداً.​ 


​ 
ويخبرنا الإنجيل أنهما تحدثا مع يسوع عن آلامه وموته القريب، الأمر الذي لا يفهمه العقل البشري بسهولة.
فكان على يسوع البار أن يموت بديلاً عن كل الناس لأجل خطاياهم، حتى نتحرّر من الدينونة ونتبرّر أمام الله. وقد تحدث موسى وإيليا مع يسوع عن صلبه وأنه الوسيط الوحيد لخلاص البشر.​ 
لماذا أرسل الله موسى وإيليا ليسوع
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ 




​ 
استيقظ التلاميذ الثلاثة فجأة وحدّقوا مشدوهين باللمعان السماوي لسيدهم وإلههم.
وقد أنعم يسوع عليهم بأن يعاينوا مجده، ويعيشوا في جوه الطاهر القدوس ولو لفترة وجيزة ليشاهدوا الجلال الكامل لمجده الأصلي.
وقد انتشلهم ذلك المشهد من حالة الحزن التي أصابتهم لما عرفوا عن آلام ربهم وموته.​ 
ما الذي رفع التلاميذ من حالة حزنهم
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ 


​ 
عندما شعر بطرس في وسط ذلك الجو السماوي بارتياح تام، تمنّى أن يبقى هناك دائماً. ولم يرد أن يكون مشاهداً صامتاً فقط، ولا أن ينظر نظرة المتفرج فحسب، إنما قال: «يا رب، جيد أن نكون هنا. فإن شئت نصنع ثلاث مظال. لك واحدة ولموسى واحدة ولإيليا واحدة». ​ 


​ 
ماذا تظن
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ألا تشعر أنت أيضاً بنفس شعور بطرس عندما تقرأ هذه الحادثة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



لماذا أراد بطرس أن يبني ثلاث مظال
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ 
لم يكن بطرس يعلم ما يقوله، ولكن ما أن انتهى من كلامه حتى التفّت سحابة منيرة حول التلاميذ وظللتهم. فلم يستطيعوا أن يروا شيئاً، وخافوا جداً. وفجأة سمعوا صوتاً من السحابة قائلاً: «هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سُررت. له اسمعوا».


​


عندها عرف التلاميذ من هو يسوع بالحقيقة، لأنّ الله أعلن لهم جوهر ابنه. والله لا يكذب.​ 
هل تعرف لماذا أحاطت السحابة السماوية بالتلاميذ
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ 


عندما رأى يسوع خوف التلاميذ على وجوههم اقترب منهم ولمسهم بلطف قائلاً: «قوموا ولا تخافوا». ​



​ 
فأنعشتهم كلمات يسوع وقوّتهم لينهضوا ويتطلعوا إلى سيّدهم. «ولم يروا أحداً إلا يسوع وحده». ​ 
كيف استطاع التلاميذ أن ينهضوا
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ 
كان يسوع واقفاً أمام تلاميذه المندهشين إنساناً عادياً كما عرفوه سابقاً في هيئته البشرية. وقد اختفى عنهم المجد الذي شاهدوه فيه. لكنّ الهدوء الكامل والسلام التام بقيا حولهم. فتطلعوا نحو يسوع مشدوهين وعرفوا وقتها أنه بالحقيقة هو ابن الله الحي بالهيئة البشرية.​ 


​ 
تااااااااااابع


----------



## sun-shine008 (4 يوليو 2011)

ماذا رأى التلاميذ بعد إنعاشهم
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ 
نزل يسوع وتلاميذه مملوئين بجو التجلّي إلى الوادي حيث كان التلاميذ التسعة الباقون بانتظارهم.
وأثناء نزولهم، أمرهم يسوع قائلاً: «لا تخبروا أحداً عن هذا الحادث الذي رأيتموه على الجبل إلا بعدما أقوم من الموت». ​ 




ماذا كان موضوع كلام التلاميذ بعد القيامة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ 
بعدما قام يسوع من الأموات وأظهر نفسه لتلاميذه ولمسوا جسده الروحي الجديد، وأدركوا مجد ربهم السابق على جبل التجلّي ابتدأوا يخبرون الناس أن يسوع هو الرب وفيه يحلّ كل مجد الله بغنى. فمن يؤمن به يحيا إلى الأبد.​ 
ما هو الخبر الذي نشره رسل المسيح بعد قيامته
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ 



​


----------



## sun-shine008 (4 يوليو 2011)

8- جبل الفداء: الجلجثة 

الجلجثة وتعني موضع الجمجمة، هو المكان الّذي صُلب فيه يسوع المسيح ليخلّصنا من خطايانا. وهو، أي يسوع، مخلّصنا. يصف هذا الكتيّب كيفيّة صلب يسوع.



قبل ألفي عام كان بيلاطس حاكماً رومانياً على فلسطين والقدس، وقد وافق حينذاك على طلب رؤساء الكهنة ومعلّمي التوراة على قتل يسوع. إلا أنّ بيلاطس نفسه لم يعتبر يسوع مذنباً، لذلك غسل يديه علناً أمام الشعب، دليلاً على أنّه لا يريد أن يتحمّل مسؤولية ذلك. لكنّه بسبب الخوف من الشعب الهائج، وخاصة من تهديد المتديّنين والمتعصبين، خضع لإرادتهم وحكم على يسوع بالصلب.


ماذا فعل يسوع ليستوجب القتل
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





لقد شفى المرضى، وفتح أعين العمي، وجعل العرج يمشون، وأقام الموتى، وبشر الناس بمحبة الله. وقام يسوع بهذه الأعمال كلها بسلطان ومحبة نالهما من عند أبيه السماوي. ولهذا لاقى استحساناً عاماً من الشعب، فامتلأت قلوب رؤساء الشعب بالحسد وازدادت فيهم الغيرة، حتى لم يفكروا إلا بأنّ يسوع يجب أن يموت. فصرخوا:

«اصلبه، اصلبه». 









وهكذا حقق رؤساء الكهنة ما تمنّوه. فوضع الجنود الرومان الصليب الثقيل على ظهر يسوع الدامي من الجَلد، وأجبروه أن يسير عبر أزقة ضيقة صعوداً من أورشليم إلى جبل الجلجثة، حيث تبعه جمهور من الشعب طوال الطريق. وكان هذا الجبل يقع خارج سور مدينة أورشليم، حيث يصلبون المجرمين عادة.
كانت النساء يتبعن الموكب باكيات نائحات، فالتفت يسوع إليهنّ وقال: 

«يا بنات أورشليم، لا تبكين عليّ، بل ابكين على أنفسكنّ وعلى أولادكن». 

ولم يكن هذا الكلام موجهاً للنسوة فحسب، بل لنا جميعاً، لأن كل من يرفض المسيح يقع عليه غضب الله.
كان حمل الصليب ثقيلاً جداً على يسوع المنهك. وكان رجل اسمه سمعان القيرواني عائداً من الحقل إلى بيته، يشق طريقه بين جمهور الشعب، فأمره أحد الجنود أن يساعد يسوع في حمل صليبه.








بعد أن وصل الموكب إلى جبل الجلجثة (الذي يُدعى أيضاً موضع الجمجمة)، أراد الجنود أن يسقوا يسوع خلاً ممزوجاً بمرارة ليخففوا آلامه. لكنّ يسوع رفض، لأنه أراد أن يتمم مشيئة أبيه وهو في كامل وعيه، وأن يهب حياته لخلاص الكثيرين.
بعد ذلك سمَّروه على الصليب ورفعوه بين لصين: واحد عن يمينه والآخر عن يساره. وبذلك تمت نبوة العهد القديم: «أحصي مع أثمة» (إشعياء 53: 12). 









وأخذ الجنود الذين صلبوا يسوع ثيابه وقسموها فيما بينهم. وكان قميص يسوع قطعة واحدة، منسوجاً من فوق بدون خياطة، يشبه قميص رئيس الكهنة. فتكلم الجنود فيما بينهم قائلين:

«لا نشق هذا الثوب لكن نلقي قرعة عليه، لمن يكون». 

وهكذا تمت نبوة العهد القديم: «يقسمون ثيابي بينهم وعلى لباسي يقترعون» (مزمور 22: 18). 









مرّ أناس كثيرون تحت الصليب وهم يجدفون على يسوع ويهزون رؤوسهم قائلين:


«إن كنت ابن الله فانزل عن الصليب». 


وسخر به أيضاً رؤساء الكهنة وفقهاء الدين وقالوا:


«لقد ساعد الآخرين لكن لم يستطع أن يساعد نفسه. قد اتكل على الله فليخلّصه الآن». 








كان من السهل جداً على يسوع أن ينزل عن الصليب ويبرهن لأعدائه أنه بالحقيقة ابن الله. لكن محبته الفائقة لنا، جعلته يعاني ويتألم من ضحك وسخرية الناس، ومن أوجاع الجسد ، ليخلصنا، وليقيم جسراً بيننا وبين الله. هكذا تمّ ما أعلنه سابقاً لتلاميذه:


«أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة. ليس أحد يأتي إلى الآب إلا بي»


. لهذا السبب لم ينزل عن الصليب ولم ينقذ نفسه، بل صلّى إلى أبيه من أجل أعدائه قائلاً: 


«اغفر لهم يا أبتاه، لانهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون»


.إنّ المحبة الإلهية الغفورة تتكلم من خلال هذه الكلمات. فالمسيح هو رئيس الكهنة العظيم الذي صالح العالم مع الله بموته الكفاري. 







استهزأ واحد من اللصين المصلوبين مع يسوع، ونطق بنفس كلمات الآخرين وقال:


«إن كنت أنت المسيح فخلّص نفسك وخلصنا».


إنما اللص الآخر انتهره موبخاً إياه بصوت عال:


«ألا تخاف الله، إذ أنت تحت هذا الحكم بعينه
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 لقد صدر هذا الحكم علينا بالعدل بسبب أعمالنا الرديئة، وأما هذا فلم يفعل ظلماً».


ثم التفت إلى يسوع وقال: 


«اذكرني يا رب متى جئت في ملكوتك». 


لقد فهم اللص المصلوب التائب من كلمات يسوع على الصليب أننا جميعاً ضللنا ولا يستطيع أحد أن يخلّصنا إلا يسوع وحده، لأنه قبل حكم الله عوضاً عنا ومات لأجل خطايانا.
أدرك اللص شخصية يسوع، وكأنه اعترف بكل ذنوبه. لهذا قال له يسوع: «الحق أقول لك، إنك اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس». 





 

وكانت تقف تحت الصليب أم يسوع وبعض النساء اللواتي شفاهن يسوع. وكان هناك أيضاً يوحنا، التلميذ الذي أحبه يسوع كثيراً.
وعندما رأى يسوع أمه الحزينة ويوحنا معها، قال لها مشجعاً:

«هوذا ابنك». ثم قال ليوحنا: «هوذا أمك». 

وحالا أخذ يوحنا مريم إليه واعتنى بها. 







وفجأة وقع ظلام دامس على الأرض كلها، ولم تعد أشعة نور الشمس تظهر في الأفق، فارتعب الناس وتحسسوا طريقهم في الظلام الدامس.
عندما وُلد يسوع أضاء الليل كالنهار، ولما مات أظلم النهار كالليل.
وصرخ يسوع بصوت عظيم:


«قد أكمل». وأضاف: «يا أبتاه في يديك أستودع روحي».


ولما قال هذا أحنى رأسه وأسلم الروح. 
في تلك اللحظة انشق حجاب الهيكل الذي يفصل الشعب عن قدس الأقداس، وتزلزلت الأرض، وتشققت الصخور.
ولما رأى قائد المئة الذي أشرف على عملية الصلب ما جرى، خاف خوفاً عظيماً. وقال:


«حقاً كان هذا ابن الله».


لقد أدرك من هو المسيح. وهذا ما نحتاج نحن أيضاً أن ندركه لنختبر خلاص المسيح المعد لنا. 







هل تعرف أن كل خطية مهما كان نوعها تفصلنا عن الله
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





يوجد هوة عميقة تفصلنا عن القدوس وكلنا نستحق الموت الأبدي. ولا يقدر أحد أن يصل إلى الله بنفسه. ولقد حاول الناس في كل العصور أن يجتازوا هذه الهوة الفاصلة، فقدموا الذبائح، وصاموا وأرادوا أن يبنوا برجاً يصل إلى السماء وجربوا أن ينفذوا وصايا الله، وصلوا صلوات طويلة. لكن هذه جميعها لم تكن كافية لاجتياز الهوة العميقة.


فكيف يريدنا الله أن نعبر تلك الهوة ونصل إليه
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





لقد خطط الله المحب منذ البدء أن ينشئ جسراً (كوبرى) فوق هذه الهوة. إن بناء جسر عادي يكلف الكثير، وتزيد الكلفة كلما كان الوادي الذي سيمر الجسر (الكوبرى) فوقه أعمق.
لكن جسر الله إلينا فريد من نوعه، فقد كلفه أغلى ما يمكن. ليس ذهباً وفضة، لكن دم ابنه الوحيد الغالي. فكل من يطرح خطاياه أمام يسوع ويطلب منه الغفران، يستحق أن يعبر هذا الجسر الذي يوصله إلى الآب.















​


----------



## sun-shine008 (4 يوليو 2011)

9- جبل الصعود: جبل الزيتون ​


يصف هذا الكتيّب صعود يسوع المسيح، بعد قيامته، إلى السماء بحضور تلاميذه. كذلك فإنّه يخبر عن أمر يسوع لهم ليكونوا شهوده وليبشّروا بالإنجيل كلّ الأمم.​ 





 ​ 
أحفظ هذه الآية الذهبية غيباً. وإن سررت بها اكتبها ثلاث مرات. تجد بعض الصور في هذا الكتيّب جاهزة للتلوين. عند انتهائك من قراءة هذا الكتيّب أحضر أقلام التلوين وابدأ بتلوين الصور. وفي الصفحة الأخيرة تجد أسئلة تستطيع الإجابة عليها، وبعد ذلك أرسلها لنا.
ربما عندك أصدقاء يريدون كتيباً مثل هذا الكتيب. أخبرهم أن يكتبوا إلينا فنرسل لهم عدداً من سلسلة جبال الله المشهورة.
عرف تلاميذ المسيح أنّ ربّهم مات على الصليب يقيناً، لأجل خطايا كل الناس. وقد رأوه بعد قيامته من القبر عدة مرات. لأنّ المقام من بين الأموات دخل إليهم وهم في الغرفة المغلقة بسبب الخوف من الذين كانوا يضطهدونهم. وأما هو فشجعهم ليؤمنوا أنه حي وحاضر معهم.​ 
ماذا عرف التلاميذ يقيناً
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ 


​ 

كان التلاميذ فرحين لأنهم أدركوا أن معلمهم وربهم حي. وكانوا لا زالوا يتمنون أن يقيم ملكوت الله على الأرض. ولكنهم لم يفهموا حينذاك أن ربهم لا يهيّئ ملكوتاً سياسياً في دنيانا، بل يهيّئ ملكوتاً روحياً سماوياً. إنما قبل أن يأتي هذا الملكوت، أراد المسيح من تلاميذه أن يقوموا بخدمات متعددة في محيطهم وفي العالم كله.​ 
ما هو نوع الملكوت الذي يهيّئه يسوع لتلاميذه
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ 


​ 
رافق التلاميذ يسوع أكثر من ثلاث سنوات. وقد شاهدوا الكثير من المعجزات وأعمال الشفاء التي قام بها ربّهم. وعاينوا صلبه، كما عاينوه بعد قيامته من بين الأموات.
فلهذا قال لهم يسوع: «وتكونون لي شهوداً». فكان لهم الامتياز أن يخبروا كل الناس بما رأوا وسمعوا من حياة يسوع. ​ 
لماذا استطاع التلاميذ أن يكونوا شهود عيان لربهم
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ 
علم يسوع أنّ الخوف الشديد كان مسيطراً على تلاميذه في ذلك الوقت. فوعدهم أن يرسل لهم معزياً مشجعاً هو الروح القدس، قوة الله بالذات، الذي سيقوّيهم ويشجعهم ليخبروا ببشرى الخلاص لجميع الناس.​ 




​ 
وأراد المسيح أن يتقوى تلاميذه بالروح القدس ليقوموا بأعمال عظيمة. لهذا قال لهم:
«دُفع إليّ كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض. فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم، وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس، وعلموهم أن يحفظوا جميع ما أوصيتكم به». ​ 


​ 
وضع المسيح مسؤولية كبرى على عاتق تلاميذه، لم يكن بمقدورهم أن يتمموها بقوتهم الخاصة. لهذا أكد لهم يسوع العون السماوي بواسطة حلول الروح القدس فيهم، ووعدهم أيضاً قائلاً:​ 
«ها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر». ​ 
بماذا وعد يسوع تلاميذه






​ 

بعد ذلك قاد يسوع تلاميذه من أورشليم نزولاً إلى وادي قدرون، فمرورا ببستان جثسيماني، ثم صعوداً نحو جبل الزيتون الذي ت**وه أشجار الزيتون.
كانت تلك الطريق معروفة لدى التلاميذ، لانهم مروا بها سابقاً مع معلمهم عدة مرات. تُرى،
هل شعروا أنهم يجتازونها للمرة الأخيرة مع يسوع المحبوب
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ 
ما اسم الجبل الذي صعد إليه التلاميذ مع يسوع
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ 
عندما وصلوا إلى قمة جبل الزيتون، ودّع يسوع تلاميذه، لأنه كان مزمعاً أن يتركهم حينذاك.
فوضع يديه على تلاميذه وباركهم. ثم حدث الحدث الغريب: ارتفع يسوع إلى الأعالي أمام أعينهم، واختفى في سحابة ولم يروه بعدئذ.​ 
إلى أين صعد الرب يسوع
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ 




​ 
تسمّر التلاميذ في مكانهم مدة طويلة يحدقون بعيونهم إلى حيث ارتفع يسوع.
لم يدركوا ماذا حدث. ولكن الذي حدث هو تحقيق لقول يسوع السابق لهم: «خرجت من عند الآب، وقد أتيت إلى العالم وأيضاً أترك العالم وأذهب إلى الآب» (يوحنا 16: 28). ​ 




​ 
فأدرك التلاميذ رويداً رويداً أن ربهم قد جلس عن يمين الله الآب.​ 
أيّ مكان اتخذه يسوع في السماء
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ 
وفجأة سمعوا صوتاً يقول: «أيها الرجال». فالتفتوا ورأوا رجلين بثياب بيض واقفين بجانبهم، وهما ملاكان من عند الله، قالا لهم:
«أيها الرجال الجليليون، ما بالكم واقفين تنظرون إلى السماء
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 إنّ يسوع هذا الذي ارتفع عنكم إلى السماء، سيأتي هكذا كما رأيتموه منطلقاً إلى السماء». ​ 


​ 

تااااااااااابع


----------



## sun-shine008 (4 يوليو 2011)

من تكلم مع التلاميذ بعد صعود المسيح
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ 
هل سيأتي يسوع ثانية
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 نعم سيرجع إلينا يقيناً.
فمتى يأتي
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 لا أحد يعرف زمن تحقيق هذا الوعد. ربما يأتي اليوم، أو غداً، أو بعد عدة سنوات. فالله وحده يعلم ساعة مجيء ابنه.​ 




​ 
عندئذ سيراه كل الناس. وكل الذين أحبوه وآمنوا به سيفرحون فرحاً عظيماً. ولكن الذين لم يؤمنوا به سيرتعبون من الدينونة لأنهم لم يقبلوا خلاص المسيح المعد لهم.​ 
متى سيأتي يسوع ثانية
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ 
فرح التلاميذ عندما سمعوا كلام الملاكين، فسبّحوا الرب من كل قلوبهم، لأنهم أدركوا أن المسيح حي، جالس عن يمين أبيه، ويشفع فيهم، ولن ينساهم. فنزلوا بفرح من جبل الزيتون إلى أورشليم.​ 
هل تفرح أنت أيضاً لأن المسيح حي، وهو يعرفك شخصياً ويشفع فيك
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ 
ما هي المعرفة السعيدة التي **بها التلاميذ
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ 


​ 

مكث التلاميذ معاً في أورشليم، وانتظروا أن يحقق سيدهم وعده العظيم، ويرسل إليهم قوة الروح القدس. فدخلوا كل يوم إلى الهيكل، بيت الله، وسبّحوا أباهم السماوي ومجّدوه على كل ما أعطاهم بواسطة الرب يسوع المسيح.​ 
أين مكث التلاميذ بانتظار الروح القدس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ 


​ 
اذكروني في صلواتكم​


----------



## kalimooo (4 يوليو 2011)

موضوع رائع وطريقة مميزة في العرض

مشكووووووورة اختي لمجهودك


----------



## sun-shine008 (4 يوليو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع وطريقة مميزة في العرض
> 
> مشكووووووورة اختي لمجهودك


 

شكررررا اخي العزيز كليموووووو
لمشاركتك وتشجعيك
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------

